# Fishing with Fingers = Trout < Yummy



## sixgun86 (Sep 26, 2012)

> Lake trout gives fisherman the finger
> Scott Maben The Spokesman-Review
> Print
> Email
> ...


----------



## rickybobbybend (Sep 26, 2012)

Now this would be funny if it didn't make me pucker up on the car seat...ok it IS funny. I've been on fishing trips where nothing was caught for several days and have heard a couple of the guys saying they would give their left walnut for a good bite. No one offered up a finger...think I will suggest it next time.


----------

